# Fogger questions



## Jwcorn126 (Aug 7, 2011)

I currently spray my tegu's enclosure down every day or so to keep his humidity up, but I have a few questions about humidifiers/foggers. I am just curious how well these things work? I know many people buy the reptile specific foggers, and some people convert every-day humidifiers and run them into their enclosures.

My questions are do you guys run them continuously on a low setting? Or do you have them turn on on high a few times a day and let them do their thing? 

I have no issues misting daily, and it seems to keep his enclosure at proper humidity. But im all for making my daily routine to keep all of my critters happy easier  

I appreciate any info you guys can give me. Thanks!


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 7, 2011)

i would be interested as well


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 7, 2011)

I currently have 2 of the ones from the Drug Store that cost about 28-30$ set up on 2 enclosures. I got the Idea from another member on here and I had to buy a few dollars worth of pvc pieces from home depot to make them just right. I believe some people run them all the time and others on a timer, I myself turn it on and off a few times a day manually, I will eventually buy another timer and do it that way. sometimes I run it on low for a longer period of time and sometimes I run it on high for shorter, they really seem to enjoy it when it is on, they come right out of hiding to get a little moist. if run on high for a short period it doesnt even soak everything down. It works really good and I believe they are alot more happy then when I would just spray the enclosure down.


----------



## dustintp (Aug 7, 2011)

I run a drug store ultra sonic humidifier setup connected to PVC pipes that run into the cages. I run it on a timer on high for a couple hours in the morning and then a couple hours in the evening. It keeps the air moist without soaking the substrate and humidity around 70%. It is so much easier than keeping the humidity up by having wet messy substrate. Also the added benefit of not having to ever worry about spraying cages is a big plus.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the repti fogger, just run it during the day in the middle. Humidity is always around 80% and up, he loves it. Comes right out under the bulbs and soaks.


----------



## Jwcorn126 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome, Ill have to get one then. I have seen a few videos online of them actually producing rather thick fog. Is this the case? I mean when its running is my little guy just gonna disappear into a cloud of fog? lol Thanks again for the help


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 7, 2011)

Jwcorn126 said:


> Awesome, Ill have to get one then. I have seen a few videos online of them actually producing rather thick fog. Is this the case? I mean when its running is my little guy just gonna disappear into a cloud of fog? lol Thanks again for the help



lol, on high it can get pretty foggy, but you can control it and on low the fog is minimal. I pop it on high for a little though they seem to really like it, lol.


----------

